# Endo scratch and late AF



## PollyWolly (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello ladies  

My DH and I are embarking on our third IVF cycle this month.  

I had an endo scratch last Tuesday, 4 March which was day 22 of my cycle.  My cycles are usually 26 days long - today is day 28 and still no sign of AF   Really annoying as want to get going!  Just wondered if anyone else has had the same thing happen to them?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tee hee, I wrote your post a month or so ago!!  I couldn't find a single reference to late periods after an endo scratch anywhere, not even on Dr Google.

Rest assured, it does happen and a couple of days late can be pretty normal.  I have a very regular 28 day cycle and have never been more than a couple of days late in my life.

Have you called your clinic?  I was so worried but I felt much better after going in for a scan.  They checked the thickness of my lining to see whether the bleeding I had after the scratch was in fact an early period.  It turns out that it wasn't and that it was hormonal, I was very slightly, almost pregnant   and had a lingering corpus luteum that was stopping my period from arriving.

It did come in the end,  over 20 days late.  Queue lots more worrying about starting my period either 20 days late or 8 days early and missing our cycle that would have made the endo scratch really worthwhile.  

Hopefully your period will arrive soon, but I'd let your clinic know just to put your mind at rest and see if they want to give you a check up.  The good news is that if you did miss or have a delayed period, the scratch can still do its job for up to 3 months.

Sending you lots of  , I know how worrying it is for you xx


----------



## PollyWolly (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello Molly, Polly here!

Thank you for taking the time to reply.  Good to know that the endo scratch can do its job for 3 months.  Poor you having to wait 20 days!! That must have completely messed up your head!  

Husband and I have both waited so long this time around as my screening blood test showed I was no longer immune to rubella (can you believe that??!), so I had to have the MMR jab two months' apart and then wait another month to be re-tested for immunity - and now all this!  How many more hurdles eh?

I will wait and see what happens tomorrow and if still nothing, I will give the clinic a call and see what they advise.  This is our last go as we've now run out of money  

As I'm typing this reply I can't see your history so I'm not sure where you are with your treatment but I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck Polly, from Molly! Xxx Rubella, good grief, who would have thought!

This is our last try too  , maybe this is our time  

We had our collection today, our cycle was so messed up this time and DH has been suffering really badly with nasty colds so I was very worried. We got 4 eggs from 4 follies, pretty poor compared to most but I was really happy with it.  Mind you, the embryologist hasn't called to let us know if any fertiliser yet. Nerve wracking stuff but I feel so much better than last time.

Funny to be wishing AT would arrive isn't it!  I hope that it does for you soon, as the waiting and not knowing is the worst part.  Thinking of you xx


----------



## PollyWolly (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Molly, AF finally arrived, baseline scan tomorrow morning  

Have you heard from the embryologist yet??


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yay! That's such great news  . It's such a relief isn't it.  Best of luck with your scan, fantastic that you are getting going. 

Sadly only one of our embies made it, I was really panicked but our little fighter is a grade 1 perfect little thing.  We're just travelling back from transfer today, all is good.  4 hours of the 6 hour journey down,  urgh!  It's a bumpy ride xxx


----------



## PollyWolly (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh fantastic! I wish you all the luck in the world xx   

First GonalF injection for me today.  I'm doing a short protocol so no down reg.  EC could be as early as 24 March. 

Keep in touch, it would be good to know how you're doing. 

All the best and get an early night tonight!

Polly X


----------

